# Bali



## Canuck (Mar 16, 2009)

We are thinking of going to Bali next August.  I would prefer March, but now the boys are older and we don't want to pull them out of school for too long.

Does anyone know what the weather is like in Bali in July/August?  Is it stinking hot and humid?  We don't mind the heat or humidty as long as it's not over the top!  What about the surft, is the surf too crazy?  Can you play in the surf?

I know it can be busy because it's Australia and New Zealand's winter getaway, so I would assume it's decent weather.  However, I trust my Tuggers great travel experience!  

Thank you!


----------



## CarolF (Mar 17, 2009)

July/August are great times to visit Bali.  The weather is cooler, humidity is OK and the showers lighter.  To avoid the Australian school holiday influx go after July 20th.  The European tourist season is August, I believe.

Month, Temp Range (C / F),  Humidity 
January 17 / 62 - 30 / 86 75% 
February 17 / 62 - 29 / 84 75% 
March 17 / 62 - 29 / 84 70% 
April 17 / 62 - 31 / 88 65% 
May 18 / 65 - 31 / 88 65% 
June 19 / 67 - 31 / 88 60% 
July 21 / 70 - 31 / 88 55% 
August 22 / 71 - 32 / 90 55% 
September 21 / 70 - 32 / 90 60% 
October 20 / 68 - 32 / 90 65% 
November 19 / 66 - 31 / 88 65% 
December 18 / 64 - 31 / 88 70%


----------



## jimbosee (Nov 27, 2009)

*Bali!!*

* Hi Canuck,**************** jimbosee,from Melbourne Australia.I was just looking through the forums and saw your entry.My wife Pat and I live in Bali from the end of April,until the beginning of December,and July and August,are the best months.As CarolF said Australian school holiidays are in July so August would be a good* time.How old are your children? and how long would you stay?Pat and I are going from Bali to Macau,from the 3rd August until the 9th August,2010,affter that we would love to meet you and your family and have you over for lunch or dinner.Any questions that you have I will try to answer.Bali is wonderful,and very cost effective,I hope that you decide on Bali and we can meet you and you family.Regards Jim Seedsman***************** ******************************** jimbosee


----------

